# Corona



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey! This is my first time entering the contest! :-D Now that I have a camera and a mirror, I'm putting it to good use!










Looks like Corona is up against some major competition though! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's amazing! Great picture.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY!!! I gasped when I saw the pic!!!!!!!!!!! STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Spectacular looking fish!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> OH MY!!! I gasped when I saw the pic!!!!!!!!!!! STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!


DITTO!!! :shock: he. is. amazing


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Omg!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont think there is any competition


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's going to be tough to beat. He's amazing.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

that is some flaring going on!  good job!

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, his flaring is ver yserious.  I took some frontal ictures of his flaring too, but not as good as this one.I will uload them in trhe icture secyion later.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

He could be St. Elmo's fire's twin! I love him...of course I am partial, since I have one that looks very similiar! Corona has a prettier face though


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah! Didn't I tell you?  They looked exactly the same when we got them.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

right? but in my head the whole time, he was just the same "coloring" but in a veiltail...such an airhead I am! :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahaha. I've been so spacey lately, myself.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

WOAH! Geez! Put a warning when you have a stunning fish like this! My jaw dropped to the floor, and I'm still looking for it! Shame on you!  Woww. Stunningg.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

So beautiful!! My newest boy Jasper is starting to get coloring like that.


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

He. Is. Stunning. I just love Crown Tails


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

he is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I wish he was mine! Your a sure win!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have a very soft spot for crowntails, too.


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute


----------

